# Huge News for One of our KB Authors



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

David Dalglish just signed six (!) books in his Shadowdance fantasy series to Orbit. I've read the first four and they're great books.



> NEW YORK, NY (February 15, 2013) - Today Orbit US & UK announced the international acquisition of the Shadowdance novels - an epic fantasy series by self-publishing success David Dalglish. The author has already digitally published the first four books in the series, all of which have been e-book bestsellers.


Link

A win for indie writers everywhere.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Super Fabulous! Those books were great and I can't wait for the next 2.


----------



## Damon J Courtney (Jun 9, 2011)

Yay for David!  Boo for us fans!

Does that mean we're going to get Riyria'd and have to wait forever for the last two books because they're now being taken over by Orbit?  I wouldn't bet on seeing the rest of the series anytime soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wooohoo David!  Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

David, David. We have to hear it like this?  

Congratulations! Doing what you feel you need to. For what it's worth, I suspect that for you it is exactly the right thing to do.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Bravo!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay, David!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome!!!

*throws confetti*

*blows tootie horns*

Congratulations, David!!!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I guess that's nice or something.

Traitor.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

smreine said:


> Oh, I guess that's nice or something.
> 
> Traitor.


Genuine lol


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

That is awesome! Congrats, David!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Again, wonderful news for all Indie authors  .


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Excellent! Congrats, David!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome news!  congratulations!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats, David! Wonderful news. 

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*ducks head in*

My ears were burning, and then someone sent me a link. Sooo...long time, no see? 

In short: no clue how many of you remember me, but those who do (or those who don't and still said congratz) well, thanks! I'm beyond excited, and there's a ton of stuff this deal gains me access to (foreign right deals are pouring in, for example, and already been contacted by various film/tv people). I've always loved what Orbit does, and shamelessly stole from Brent Weeks when it came to the Shadowdance series, its covers, its marketing, etc. So to be *published* by the same people who released Brent's Night Angel Trilogy? Yeah. It's just a little surreal 

Oh, and Damon...um, you'll get slightly Riyria'd. Sorta. People wanting more Haern are getting him sooner, actually, since I'm shifting what I'm writing from the Half-Orcs back to what is basically being rebranded as the final two of six books of the Shadowdance series. And technically I have another announcement I can't make, a deal with a different publisher. So after a brief hiccup, there's gonna be four Dalglish books being published this winter over oct/nov/dec/jan...and that's not counting anything I might still self-publish in the downtime I have between these various projects.

Anyhoo, thanks again. Any questions, feel free to ask, and I'll answer as much as I can.



smreine said:


> Oh, I guess that's nice or something.
> 
> Traitor.


I love you too. And yes, I've always known.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats!

Are you doing a print-only deal? Or did you have to give up ebook rights, too?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Doomed Muse said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Are you doing a print-only deal? Or did you have to give up ebook rights, too?


It's everything.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish said:


> I love you too. And yes, I've always known.


Shh, don't let David Adams catch onto our forbidden love. He'll send kobolds to bite my ankles.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats, David!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow!  That's great news!  Congrats!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Yay! The ginger Ninja kicks his books into orbit.  

Congrats, David. Don't forget us, will you?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Uh oh. I feel a tremmor in the force.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations, David!


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

That's amazing David, congratulations. I was just recommending your books the other week, lol.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So awesome!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> A win for indie writers everywhere.


I generally feel happier for ME when I'VE won something. 

*But I could not be happier for you, David! * How smart! Make huge bank yourself for a couple of years, then do a legal double-dip and make even more bank. And what a great press release! And are you hinting there's maybe a *second * one to come?  Spill when you can!

How crazy is this industry getting? Previously trad-pubbed authors now selling their backlists themselves and previously self-pubbed backlist now selling trad? What's new? What's old? Does it matter? I CAN'T KEEP UP!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Woohoo! Way to go, David! I'm so excited for you


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

That's awesome news! Way to go!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations! Inspiring stuff!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## RoseInTheTardis (Feb 2, 2013)

Congratulations! That's awesome! *throws confetti*


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

So exciting! Congratulations, David.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Another bird has left the nest. I'm misty-eyed.

Congratulations, sir.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

More power to ya, David!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

smreine said:


> Shh, don't let David Adams catch onto our forbidden love. He'll send kobolds to bite my ankles.


Nah, it's all right. I hear HH is taking good care of my former kobold minion. I hear he even feeds him *twice* a day, and let's him out on walks every other week. Pfft. Guy's getting spoiled.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Go, David! Congrats!


----------



## Dee J. Stone (Jan 28, 2013)

CONGRATS!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course we remember you..he of the eternal, and hysterical, photoshopped thread.  I know people say this a lot, but in this case, it is true:  You deserve this!  Congrats to you and I hope you will come and see us once in a while.  We miss our Ginger/Kermit hybrid around here.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy for David!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice!! Congrats.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't remember you until you poked your head in and I saw your pic.  Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations. I was wondering why some publisher hadn't snagged you yet. Sounds like the future's so bright you got to wear shades.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Hey David, Congratulations! Have a pizza or 2!  Saw your FB announcement last week and knew you had a big announcement coming soon. Keep it up. Cheers.


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations, David!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, congratulations! 

Wonderful news!


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

That's fantastic. You're one of the first faces here I "met" and I'm so happy to see your meteoric rise (not to be confused with the meteor that just struck Russia, of course.) Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

jackz4000 said:


> Hey David, Congratulations! Have a pizza or 2! Saw your FB announcement last week and knew you had a big announcement coming soon. Keep it up. Cheers.


Yeah, time to make another visit to the ol' Pizza Hut. Maybe you could offer to buy it.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Good for him.
Congratulations!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Gretchen Galway said:


> That's fantastic. You're one of the first faces here I "met" and I'm so happy to see your meteoric rise (not to be confused with the meteor that just struck Russia, of course.) Congratulations!


Nah, that was me too. If you listen closely to some of the youtube videos, you'll hear a distinct "Wo0ooohoooooooo!" noise.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Major congrats meteor man!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

That's pretty darn awesome. Off to buy the trilogy before it disappears and reappears at a higher price.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Huzzah!

I'm really not surprised though, given the success he has had.

So when are the movies coming out?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, long time no see!

Congratulations, and wishes for much more success.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations, David! Orbit is awesome!
Did you query them? Or did they just randomly contact you??


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

What fantastic news for you, David! Orbit has done so well for Michael J. Sullivan and others. I know your experience in reaching new readers and exploiting foreign and film rights also will be exceptional. Congrats, and thanks for helping to pave new paths for the rest of us.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

RM Prioleau said:


> Congratulations, David! Orbit is awesome!
> Did you query them? Or did they just randomly contact you??


I had my agent contact them. They'd originally contacted me about a year and a half ago, and for a lengthy complicated reason I'd rather not go into (totally not Orbit's fault, either), I couldn't sign on. This time around, though, when I got everything good to go and signed on with an agent, we asked if they were still interested, and indeed they were.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

This is extremely wonderful news, David! Many congrats.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats to you, David. That's great news.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

smreine said:


> Oh, I guess that's nice or something.
> 
> Traitor.


lol 

Awesome news!!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats! That is wonderful news.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, this is fantastic! Good on you, David. All the best with this new venture.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Wonderful news, David! Congratulations!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Great news!  Good for you!! I hope you come back and keep us posted.  I love reading stories like this.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations, David, you are on fire! (in a good way!) ;-) WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats!

Orbit should be a great place to work with and you've got some quality stablemates!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!
deb


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

David, this is wonderful news. I hope you have all the success you could ever desire.



Christopher Bunn said:


> That's pretty darn awesome. Off to buy the trilogy before it disappears and reappears at a higher price.


Me too! I had the first book but not the others. I suggest everyone else do likewise.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

SuWEET!!!

And: About damn time someone made you an offer you couldn't refuse! Congrats, man. Couldn't happen to a better guy.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool. I knew it was only a matter of time until somebody snatched David up. Congrats to him!


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats to him. Hope he sees all these congratulatory messages!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm beyond excited for you, David. And I definitely knew you when!


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think there has been a terrible mistake. I'm pretty sure they meant to sign some pithy non-fiction writer called David *Daglish*.

Oh well, I suppose you'll do.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done, David! Saw it on FB too.


----------



## jdfield (Oct 4, 2011)

hurray!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

dgaughran said:


> I think there has been a terrible mistake. I'm pretty sure they meant to sign some pithy non-fiction writer called David *Daglish*.
> 
> Oh well, I suppose you'll do.


Shhhhh. I'm hoping I have at least the first of the checks before they figure that out.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

True story: Last week my wife and I were on a date at Books-a-million (yes, we are nerds). We were sitting in the cafe with a stack of books to browse through, and in my wife's stack was "On Writing". I said, Hold on a minute, let me show you my favorite book on writing. I whip my phone out, scroll to my kindle app, and show her "How I write, by Author David Daglish". She loved it.
When you make it big, we want an autographed copy.


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer Ginger.  

Congrats


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Woo hoo! Grats to the other glorious master, and that sounds like an awesome deal.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.
Couldn't have happened to a nicer orc!!!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent news! Congratulations.


----------



## Lia Sebastian (Nov 24, 2012)

Sweet! Huge congrats.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw this on FB first, too... congrats again! Make sure you stop back and tell us about all the swooning that Hollywood is going to do over you!!


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

Congrats sir. Awesome news. Another one for the good guys! (Or at least the guys on our side, who must automatically be good, right?)


----------



## EthanRussellErway (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome Possum.  Now I'm going to go read the fable of the fox and the grapes and drink myself to sleep.  JK!


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

I've read two of his books so far and really enjoyed them. Glad he worked a deal that he wanted, and good luck with the rest!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Wahoo, David! That is fantastic news. Congratulations!  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

That's great!!!!

Go David, Go!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet!

Major, MAJOR congrats!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Stunning! Congrats David! Big score!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish said:


> *ducks head in*
> 
> My ears were burning, and then someone sent me a link. Sooo...long time, no see?
> 
> ...


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations, David!  Shoot.  If we had only known that all it would take was a major book deal to bring you back to the KBs we would have bribed Orbit AGES ago... erm... I mean... excited... about... your success... not just selfishly happy to see you posting again...

Seriously, so awesome!  Congrats!  Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish said:


> I've always loved what Orbit does, and shamelessly stole from Brent Weeks when it came to the Shadowdance series, its covers, its marketing, etc. So to be *published* by the same people who released Brent's Night Angel Trilogy? Yeah. It's just a little surreal


*Gasp* You did that on purpose!?!? 

Of course, I didn´t actually see how it could possibly be an accident. So, how did you get the artist play along? I couldn´t even get an artist to copy the style of the guy who had done the first two covers. Maybe I just don´t know how to ask nice...


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats, David!

You were still active here when I first jumped on board and found this crazy place. The 'Davids' gave me a lot of laughs back then and convinced me to stick around. So neat to hear your success just keeps on going. Cheers.


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Congratulations, David! Kermit must be so proud! (And so are we!!!)


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

smreine said:


> Traitor.


That's so funny! It was my second thought after "WOW! That rocks for David."

Honestly - Best Wishes!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

That's awesome, man. Sounds like there's gonna be a lot of fireworks at the end of the year.


----------



## RaphaelOKeffe (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations David on your recent success I wish you all the success in the world and even more to your craft.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris Northern said:


> *Gasp* You did that on purpose!?!?
> 
> Of course, I didn´t actually see how it could possibly be an accident. So, how did you get the artist play along? I couldn´t even get an artist to copy the style of the guy who had done the first two covers. Maybe I just don´t know how to ask nice...


I linked him the initial image and said "I'm going for something like that. Now draw a ninja-mummy with a long red cloak." It helps that Peter (artist guy) is freaking awesome.



R M Rowan said:


> Congratulations, David! Kermit must be so proud! (And so are we!!!)


Kermit's not taking it very well. He just keeps thinking if he'd been a little nicer to me, maybe he'd be able to play in my game room...



Edward W. Robertson said:


> That's awesome, man. Sounds like there's gonna be a lot of fireworks at the end of the year.


Given the whole oct/nov/dec/jan release thing? Yeah. It's gonna be insane.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

K. A. Jordan said:


> That's so funny!


Who's joking?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations, David. Good to hear from you again.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations, David!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations, David. Your posts were a great inspiration when I first dipped a toe in Kindleboards.

And for your info I woke up this morning (in UK) and your deal flashed up on Book2Book http://www.booktrade.info/index.php/showarticle/45702/nl


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations to you, David!


----------



## WadeArnold (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations, David! Maybe you've answered this elsewhere, but is there a specific reason you went with a traditional publisher?

Advance? 
Books in stores?

Just wondering as the royalty is without a doubt much lower than self pub, but it could be a way to get books to readers who would never see them?


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS, David!

 Bella


----------

